# Fuller's earth



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Any one using Fuller's Earth in their tank or have experience with it?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I believe that its the same as diatomaceous earth and its used as a filtering medium for short term use. Dont breath the dust!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

No, it's a type of clay. It can absorb oil and things like that. 

Some aquatic plant medias are made from it. It sucks. It is very, very light and has good CEC but no nutrients. 

Get aquasoil. It's the best.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aka 

turface 
Schultz's pond soil
kitty litter
floor dry
AP.com substrate

Trying to _not_ use it may prove more difficult.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks will pick that up and add it to the local black earth available in my backyard! Cheers thanks


----------

